# I'm Baaaack!! With New Hair!



## Amaranth (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi everyone! I bet no one even remembers me, it's been so long since my last post. I've been around though, I just haven't been posting anything. I'm also currently working on a portfolio so I can apply at MAC eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Pretty busy with schoolwork otherwise, but I'm going to try to post a little more!

I apologize in advance for my crappy pictures. They're usually not great, but these are worse than ever. My camera is dying, I think, and it NEVER liked taking pictures at night, which is when these were taken. So yeah...hopefully you can still see them decently.

So here we go:




My new hair! I love it so much, I dye it myself, and I even made my own hair colour, but it's waaaaay brighter in real life....stupid camera.













What I used:

Eyes
MAC Orb Eyeshadow
MAC Mi'lady eyeshadow (both colours)
MAC Flammable Paint
MAC Mauvism Paint
MAC Blitz & Glitz Fluidline
Lise Watier Amethyst Glitter Eyeliner
Lancome Hypnose Mascara
MAC Rummy Eyeshadow (Brows)

Face
MAC C3 Studio Fix Powder
MAC New Vegas Mineralize SkinFinish
Revlon Bare Light SkinLights
CoverGirl Bronzer

Lips
MAC Royal Assets Pink Lips Compact (All colours)

So yeah, that's it! Tell me what you think! I wish the colours were more true-to-life, but whatevs, that's always the way.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 27, 2007)

Of course i remember you!!! How can i forget your pretty face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look amazing... i am inlove with your new hair, wow!!! As always, awesome makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dont be such a stranger girlie!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Oct 27, 2007)

oh.......I LOVE IT I LOVE IT.....it´s gorgeous...!!! you look awesome...beautiful and so chic!!


----------



## pichima (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd never seen you before because I'm relatively new here in Specktra, but I must say you are BEAUTIFUL and your M/U looks fantastic!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 27, 2007)

*~*I love it!!!*~*


----------



## milamonster (Oct 27, 2007)

very cute
lovin the hair n brows too


----------



## Hilly (Oct 27, 2007)

gorgeous as ever!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 27, 2007)

Love your hair, it's gorgeous!!!  Love the colors you used as well!


----------



## frocher (Oct 27, 2007)

You look beautiful, I love your hair!!!!!!


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 27, 2007)

I. love. your. hair.


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 27, 2007)

HOT!!!! I love the liner and your hair! <3


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 27, 2007)

Very cool look!  Beautiful.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 27, 2007)

I remember you too!!  You look so gorgeous with the new hair and the m/u!  So glad to see you back!


----------



## XShear (Oct 27, 2007)

Hot! :d


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2007)

you look gorgeous!! love the make up and hair!!!!! i also love your eyebrows!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hey girl! Long time no see? Great to see you posting again. *

*Your hair looks HOT!!! Loving the MU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 27, 2007)

ur hair looks fab...and ur eye makeup is so vibrant and pretty!! luv it!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the hair, and the makeup!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 27, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2007)

I LOVE your hair!


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 28, 2007)

I was wondering where you had gotten too. I really love the new hair colour, it looks great. And the MU is great as always.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

I remember you. You always post gorgeous looks. 

Fantastic babe. Glad to see you onsite again. Love your hair.


----------



## entipy (Oct 28, 2007)

Great to see you back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the glitter and the make-up, and your hair looks awesome!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 28, 2007)

Yay! Thanks everyone! I'm so glad you guys remember me, I still spend a lot of time here, I've just been...undercover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Getting a little inspiration from you talented ladies and such. I'll try to keep them coming then!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2007)

wowza! one word - fierce!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

love the hair and makeup, so pretty!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful! Your hair color is so vibrant and amazing, I love it!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 28, 2007)

The cut and colour are totally rockin! (What did you use to color it?Its fabulous!)The makeup goes with the look like icing on cake! I love it,you wear it well!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 28, 2007)

this is awesome! and i la-la-LOVE your hair.


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I've had the cut for about a month now, so I'm just figuring out what to do with it. Definitely glad you guys like it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_The cut and colour are totally rockin! (What did you use to color it?Its fabulous!)The makeup goes with the look like icing on cake! I love it,you wear it well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used Special Effects dye, it's a vegetable dye so you can mix colours. They have some amazing colours, and it lasts longer than Manic Panic, plus (as I mentioned) it's vegan so you can dye it as often as you want without worrying about damage. I've been using their dyes for a while now, but this is the first time I've mixed them. I used to use Devilish, which was actually more of a magenta than a red. I really loved it, but I wanted a change, so I mixed Devilish with Hot Lava (orangey-red) and that was the result. I really like the way it turned out, just straight up bright red with no hardcore pink or orange undertones going on. I really wish you could see it better in the picture, though, it's brighter than that in real life, and my hair is actually black underneath, mostly at the back. I'm thinking of doing a little purple and red together once I run out of these two, just for something different. I can see now I'm going to go nuts with the hair dye. Oh well. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 28, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Your haircut is so amazing. Your makeup is fabulous.


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG!!! ur hair is hot!!!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Oct 29, 2007)

This is the hottest look ever.  I'm so jealous!  Wow.  Devin = impressed!


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 29, 2007)

Yay! Thanks everyone!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Oct 30, 2007)

OM effin G!!!! Your hair is effin awesome!!! And you totally rock it!!! Love everything about it!!


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

your MU looks stunning...I am jealous of your new hair too! I always wanted a cut like that, but unfortunately it just doesnt suit my face shape


----------



## majacat (Oct 31, 2007)

sooo awsome.. love the hair


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## macedout (Jun 12, 2008)

is ur hair naturally straight?


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic colours - the hair and the makeup!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love love love it!


----------



## Dollheart (Jun 12, 2008)

anime'esque hair! so very prettyfull! your eyes are lovely too :]
xlaniex


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 12, 2008)

love the makeup and hair!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_is ur hair naturally straight?_

 
Unfortunately no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I straighten it all first and then I screw it up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollheart* 

 
_anime'esque hair! so very prettyfull! your eyes are lovely too :]
xlaniex_

 
Hehehe thanks a lot! And I've definitely gotten the anime thing before. I did a photoshoot and like, EVERYONE who saw the pictures were like, HOLY ANIME! I'm going to tale that as a good thing though...anime characters have damn cool hair (most of which probably shouldn't be humanly possible).


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 12, 2008)

your hair looks awesome!!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 13, 2008)

Gorgeus! Your hair is so hott!


----------



## wootangnit (Jun 13, 2008)

I am in love with this look!
It may be the hair though, because I just dyed mine the EXACT same color. lol.  I created my own hair color too, weird!!
Keep posting, I really like your color combos and want to see more!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Jun 13, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

great make up and hair xx


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 13, 2008)

this look is stunning! I love it


----------



## greentwig (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Thanks everyone! I've had the cut for about a month now, so I'm just figuring out what to do with it. Definitely glad you guys like it.



I used Special Effects dye, it's a vegetable dye so you can mix colours. They have some amazing colours, and it lasts longer than Manic Panic, plus (as I mentioned) it's vegan so you can dye it as often as you want without worrying about damage. I've been using their dyes for a while now, but this is the first time I've mixed them. I used to use Devilish, which was actually more of a magenta than a red. I really loved it, but I wanted a change, so I mixed Devilish with Hot Lava (orangey-red) and that was the result. I really like the way it turned out, just straight up bright red with no hardcore pink or orange undertones going on. I really wish you could see it better in the picture, though, it's brighter than that in real life, and my hair is actually black underneath, mostly at the back. I'm thinking of doing a little purple and red together once I run out of these two, just for something different. I can see now I'm going to go nuts with the hair dye. Oh well. 

Thanks again everyone!_

 
I hope you don’t mind if I copy your hair color mixture...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm like in love w/ your hair, that color is beautiful!
Mine might turn out different though since my hair is natuarly pretty dark...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a certian website or store you buy it at?

EDIT:

I just found this website: Amphigory's Special Effects Haircolor Listing and Prices

I dont know what colors to do cuz my hair is so dark though...


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 2, 2009)

you have totally inspired me to do an orange/purple look thanks love...you're so pretty and i love your hair!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

love the hair!!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 3, 2009)

Very pretty, those colors go great with your hair color -which I like, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I adore the purple glitter e/l -great addition!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 3, 2009)

I love your hair!


----------

